# Horizon's Journal



## horizons42 (Mar 25, 2021)

Thought I might start a journal to log in diet and exercise, maybe get some guidance from the pro's along the way.

I'm 2 months short of 51, 6'4", 205lb, ~18% body fat. Worked out in the past, but havent been in a gym for about 18 months.  Been single about 3 years now, and kinda like the revolving door over the permanent solution. Goals: get into decent shape as fast as i can without getting hurt, then work towards being in great shape.  I've been going to gym for 2 weeks, and on better diet for about 3 weeks.  Foolishly, started a prohormone found on a US vitamin store, but stopped yesterday after a 10 day run. Anyways, here goes!

I'm only able to get down about 1700 calories atm, at least 3 meals a day but trying to get to 4/5

Goal for working out is 5 x week, 2 days rest

TODAY'S WORKOUT:

Pull Ups, 120lb assisted, 4 x 10 reps

Lat Pull Downs, 66lbs, 4 x 10 reps

Rows (single arm), 22lbs, 4 x 10 reps

Horizontal Rows, 55lbs, 4 x 10 reps

Back extensions, no weight, 4 x 10 reps

Bicep curls, straight bar, 30lbs, 4 x 10 reps

hammer curls, 10lbs, 4 x 10 reps


----------



## horizons42 (Mar 26, 2021)

lack of motivation yesterday, likely prohormone getting out of my system.  Went to gym, but wore sandals ffs. Just turned it around and called it a rest day.

Got my 1700 calories in yesterday, doing yesterday's workout today. Weighed in last night, put 5lbs on over past 10 days - so moving in right direction at least!


----------



## CJ (Mar 26, 2021)

How many Cals were you eating daily BEFORE your diet started?

1700 is pretty darn low, you didn't leave yourself any room to go from there.


----------



## creekrat (Mar 26, 2021)

Don't rush it.  You say you want to get into decent shape as fast as possible.  What are you considering decent shape?  At 6'4" and 205, I wouldn't be trying to lose any more weight.  I'd be looking to start adding lean mass.  You'd be surprised at what 5-10 lbs of lean mass will look like.  I agree with CJ that the calories are pretty low.  What does your macro split look like?  If you're getting 1g of protein per pound of body weight then you only have another 880 calories for your fats and carbs.  I think my wife was right about the 1700 range when she was cutting and she's 140lbs.


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2021)

horizons42 said:


> lack of motivation yesterday, likely prohormone getting out of my system.  Went to gym, but wore sandals ffs. Just turned it around and called it a rest day.



Don't ever do that again. Put your head down and get the work done. Sometimes it's not easy but if you're serious about this, that can not ever happen.

Sorry if I'm coming off harsh but expect more from yourself.

A saying I live by;
If it's important to you, you will find a way. If not, you will find an excuse.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 26, 2021)

snake said:


> Don't ever do that again. Put your head down and get the work done. Sometimes it's not easy but if you're serious about this, that can not ever happen.
> 
> Sorry if I'm coming off harsh but expect more from yourself.
> 
> ...



Sticky material  ^^^

 Newcomers to online bodybuilding boards are usually admonished to worry more about diet and training than about "where do I get good PEDs?" 

*horizons42*, you were wise to skip the PEDs crapola in your OP here,but the discipline about diet and training cited above IS what you want to concentrate on.  Don't expect to equal what the Pro's do, but notice just how many bodybuilding "motivational" vids about the Pro's on youtube parrot what snake gives you here.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 29, 2021)

snake said:


> Don't ever do that again. Put your head down and get the work done. Sometimes it's not easy but if you're serious about this, that can not ever happen.
> 
> Sorry if I'm coming off harsh but expect more from yourself.
> 
> ...



You were already there, man.  The hardest part was done.  You'll learn how to get past the "lack of motivation".  No one is "motivated" everyday.  You don't need to be motivated.  You need to be disciplined.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 29, 2021)

Put your big boy pants on and accept that you done fukked up! 

Now that we're past that good job on wanting to make a change! Good job on starting a log! It will keep you honest with yourself! 

Now get in there and make it happen!!! DIET is key to achieving your goals. Take some pointers from these guys they know their shit!


----------



## horizons42 (Mar 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> How many Cals were you eating daily BEFORE your diet started?
> 
> 1700 is pretty darn low, you didn't leave yourself any room to go from there.



DONT LAUGH!!!!  Near nothing.  I would literally skip breakfast, have a very light lunch if i ate lunch at all, and sometimes gorge myself for dinner on some frozen quick meal.  I might top it off with a handful of cookies or ice cream in bed.


----------



## CJ (Mar 30, 2021)

horizons42 said:


> DONT LAUGH!!!!  Near nothing.  I would literally skip breakfast, have a very light lunch if i ate lunch at all, and sometimes gorge myself for dinner on some frozen quick meal.  I might top it off with a handful of cookies or ice cream in bed.



Well that's some disordered eating habits. Don't do that anymore.


----------



## horizons42 (Mar 30, 2021)

I was actually so disgusted with myself, i just chose not to log in - thinking to be honest that nobody actually gave a crap about my log!  Much to my surprise i logged in today and found that... SHEEEEIT - peeps DO care!  Wow, thank you all for checking in.  So here is my update for the past few days, and will start putting more updates daily.

FRI, 3/26, infamous sandals day.  Quite embarrassed. did get my regular meals that i was getting in to 1700 calories.

SAT, 3/27, no workout, was able to fit 1800 calories in. 

SUN, 3/27, Shoulders, got to 1900 calories.

1. Shoulder Press (dumb bells), 4x10, 25lbs each arm
2. Front Shoulder Raises, 3x15, 10lbs
3. Side Shoulder Raises, 3x15, 10lbs
4. Rear Delt Fly, 4x10, 10lbs
5. Face pulls with Cable, 3x15, 15lbs
6. ABS, 30 seconds worth of 5 different exercises (bicycles, russian twists, etc)

Fit extra meal in, 2350 calories 

Monday, 3/29, ended up taking the day off (more to follow)

Today, 3/30
****weighed in today, I'm up 11 pounds in the past 3 weeks of working out and eating healthy*** now 211.6 in my birthday suit (216 with gym clothes on)

1. Incline Bench, barbell, 4x10, 15lbs each side
2. Flat Bench, barbell, 4x10, 20ea/17.5ea/15ea/15ea (needed a little help on the 10th for last 2 sets)
3. Chest Fly, dumb bell, flat bench, 2x10, 15lbs per arm
4. Chest Fly, dumb bell, incline, 2x10, 17.5lbs per arm
5. Cable crossovers
- hi to low, 3x15. 30lbs per arm
-low to hi, 3x15, 20lbs per arm
6. Triceps extensions, cables
- hi to low, 4x10, 38lbs first set, 33lbs last 3 sets
-low to high, 4x10, 11lbs each arm


----------



## horizons42 (Mar 30, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Don't rush it.  You say you want to get into decent shape as fast as possible.  What are you considering decent shape?  At 6'4" and 205, I wouldn't be trying to lose any more weight.  I'd be looking to start adding lean mass.  You'd be surprised at what 5-10 lbs of lean mass will look like.  I agree with CJ that the calories are pretty low.  What does your macro split look like?  If you're getting 1g of protein per pound of body weight then you only have another 880 calories for your fats and carbs.  I think my wife was right about the 1700 range when she was cutting and she's 140lbs.



this is my meal plan, and i dont know the macros. I am using My Fitness Pal - but not really sure if im using it efficiently?

Meal 1:
- 4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, scrambled
- 1 cup cooked Quaker oats (minute version)
- handful of berries. never measured, about 3/4 cup ish

Meal 2:
- 6oz chicken breast
- 7oz jasmine rice
- 4-6 oz broccoli (dont actually measure this either, just eyeball it)

Meal 3:
- 7oz sweet potatoes
- 6oz ground beef

Meal 4:
- same as meal 2 (chicken/rice/veggies)

Meal 5:
- 7oz sweet potatoes
- 6oz ground turkey

Meal 6:
- 8oz salmon fillet
- about 2/3 cups of salad with tomatoes, mushrooms, radish, cucumber and a few tablespoons of dressing

I added to this a few days ago (on workout days):
- pre-workout
- creatine after workout
- 12oz almond milk with 1.5 scoops of (GNC Super Mass Gainer)

I do NOT get all 6 in.  I average 3 meals a day, and on a good day i'll get 4 in.


----------



## horizons42 (Mar 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Well that's some disordered eating habits. Don't do that anymore.




Those days are definitely long gone.


----------



## horizons42 (Mar 30, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> Sticky material  ^^^
> 
> Newcomers to online bodybuilding boards are usually admonished to worry more about diet and training than about "where do I get good PEDs?"
> 
> *horizons42*, you were wise to skip the PEDs crapola in your OP here,but the discipline about diet and training cited above IS what you want to concentrate on.  Don't expect to equal what the Pro's do, but notice just how many bodybuilding "motivational" vids about the Pro's on youtube parrot what snake gives you here.




Thanks rawdeal!  I'm glad I knocked off the junk, and looking forward to getting my discipline back.


----------



## horizons42 (Mar 30, 2021)

snake said:


> Don't ever do that again. Put your head down and get the work done. Sometimes it's not easy but if you're serious about this, that can not ever happen.
> 
> Sorry if I'm coming off harsh but expect more from yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## horizons42 (Mar 30, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Don't rush it.  You say you want to get into decent shape as fast as possible.  What are you considering decent shape?  At 6'4" and 205, I wouldn't be trying to lose any more weight.  I'd be looking to start adding lean mass.  You'd be surprised at what 5-10 lbs of lean mass will look like.  I agree with CJ that the calories are pretty low.  What does your macro split look like?  If you're getting 1g of protein per pound of body weight then you only have another 880 calories for your fats and carbs.  I think my wife was right about the 1700 range when she was cutting and she's 140lbs.



What do i consider decent shape?  Looking healthy without belly fat is a good start.  I've literally NEVER been in the kind of shape that I see so many of you guys look, and I am after that.  I do know it's not going to come in the first year at this point, but I do believe that I can look healthy in 3 to 6 months.  I did get in decent shape between Jan '19 and Sept '19, and if i can get back to that with 3 months of hard work and disciplined diet - i would be pleased. but i have zero intention of stopping, and just want to see what it is that i can actually do with myself. 

here is a before picture from a couple weeks ago.  I had only been eating "healthy" for about 7-10 days  at that point.  I feel the progress, but i notice it most in my face for some reason.


----------



## creekrat (Mar 30, 2021)

You can most definitely make some rapid progress. I was about 235 and 20+% bf in October and I’m now 220 and right at or below 15% or so. 

The physiques you are aiming for have taken some of these guys decades to perfect. Slow and methodical.


----------



## horizons42 (Mar 30, 2021)

horizons42 said:


> lack of motivation yesterday, likely prohormone getting out of my system.  Went to gym, but wore sandals ffs. Just turned it around and called it a rest day.
> 
> Got my 1700 calories in yesterday, doing yesterday's workout today. Weighed in last night, put 5lbs on over past 10 days - so moving in right direction at least!



one more little update.  I went to a TRT clinic last week, got the results back yesterday.  Keep in mind I was on the prohormone at that time, which included a kidney/liver support.

my test level is what makes me wonder, but the PA at the clinic was more concerned with liver enzymes. My doc said it was likely the prohormone crap, but that the levels werent in such a danger zone that I needed to go have my liver MRI'd or anything.  If anyone has a better thought, I'm all ears!


----------



## horizons42 (Mar 30, 2021)

creekrat said:


> You can most definitely make some rapid progress. I was about 235 and 20+% bf in October and I’m now 220 and right at or below 15% or so.
> 
> The physiques you are aiming for have taken some of these guys decades to perfect. Slow and methodical.




uh oh.... I'm 51... aint got decades left hahahaha!  

but yeah, im down for the for the long haul - learned my lesson quick about the shortcuts... ugh


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2021)

Your bloodwork shows just how harmful those “not quite steroid” compounds can be. 

taking OTC pro hormones probably led me to being unable to have kids.  Not to be taken lightly!


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2021)

From my understanding, the liver is what metabolizes the prohormones into the desired hormones. Your elevated liver enzymes are probably a result of the extra work your liver is doing.


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2021)

From my understanding, the liver is what metabolizes the prohormones into the desired hormones. Your elevated liver enzymes are probably a result of the extra work your liver is doing.

Probably what also killed your endogenous Testosterone levels also, and that could be why you also have low estradiol, no testosterone to metabolize to estradiol. LH could be low as it's reacting to the prohormone, not signaling your testes to produce your own testosterone.


----------



## horizons42 (Mar 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> From my understanding, the liver is what metabolizes the prohormones into the desired hormones. Your elevated liver enzymes are probably a result of the extra work your liver is doing.
> 
> Probably what also killed your endogenous Testosterone levels also, and that could be why you also have low estradiol, no testosterone to metabolize to estradiol. LH could be low as it's reacting to the prohormone, not signaling your testes to produce your own testosterone.



i am pretty sure that is correct from what ive been reading online anyway. I did have my test tested at the VA a couple years ago, and where it was on the low range (300-400 range), it wasnt low enough for the VA to consider test therapy.  I will say it does make me wonder if testosterone is a gear i could consider, but I'll just stay the course until I hear from you guys differently.


----------



## horizons42 (Apr 1, 2021)

Tuesday 3/30, worked out (above), 2,415 calories
Wednesday 3/31 scheduled recovery day, pounding headache, only 1,081 calories.

Today's workout in the books! Leg day, brutal sweat shop today...

Squats, 4x10, 65lbs/75lbs/95lbs/95lbs

Straight leg dead lifts, 4x10, 85lbs/115lbs/115lbs/115lbs

Reverse lunges, 4x10, no weight/20lb straight bar on back x 3

hamstring curls (machine), 4x10, 133lb/138lb/138lb/138lb

Leg Press (machine), 4x10, 180lbs/180lbs/200lbs/200lbs

Calf Raises (sitting down), 4x10, 45lbs/90lbs/70lbs/70lbs

feeling a bit better today, 1,106 calories down so far, goal is hitting 2400+ today


----------



## horizons42 (Apr 5, 2021)

Fri (good friday), Sat, Sun (Easter) were off days and Easter was def a bit of a pig out day lmao

213.4lbs this morning, up 13 pounds now and getting stronger!  Still averaging in the 1800 calories arena, and I'm still in the low energy/motivation mode. I can feel it finally starting to turn back to normal, but it is what it is. just gotta fight through it.

Today's Workout (Monday 4/5)

Warm up on the row machine for 5 minutes

Pull Ups, Assisted with 120lbs
**could feel big improvements. Was able to muscle down all 4X10 reps, as opposed to the last few nearly dropping like i was dead weight 

Lat Pull Downs, 4x10, 66lbs

Single Arm Rows, 4x10, 33lbs/33lbs/44lbs/44lbs

horiz rows, 4x10, 77lbs/77lbs/88lbs/88lbs

Back Extensions, 4x10, with 10lb weight

Bicep curls, straight bar, 4x10, 30lbs

hammer curls, 4x10, 10lbs/10lbs/10lbs/15lbs

BAM!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 5, 2021)

Good work! Definitely making Progress!!!


----------



## horizons42 (Apr 26, 2021)

been a little bit since ive updated.  leaving Florida in 2 days, headed back to Wisconsin - but i've made some gains.  I blew past my goal of 20 pounds gained, made it to 21.5 pounds up since arriving about March 1st, just 8 weeks ago (ish).

Joined the gym March 10th, so 8 weeks eating right and 7 weeks in the gym.

- first day squats could barely squat the bar.  This past week, i got to 185lbs x 2 reps
- first day of bench press could only get 10 reps of 55lbs, today I was able to 105lbs, 4 sets of 10.
- first day of chest fly's, only 5 pound dumb bells... today 25 pounders on each arm.

pictures really do tell the tale though:

im trying to upload an updated pic, but its telling my i exceeded my quota. How do i fix that?


----------



## CJ (Apr 26, 2021)

horizons42 said:


> im trying to upload an updated pic, but its telling my i exceeded my quota. How do i fix that?



Use this link to upload pics... https://imgbb.com/ 

Hit START UPLOADING. 

Choose the pic you want to upload. 

Hit UPLOAD. 

Cloose "BBCode full linked" in first menu. 

Copy the link from the second menu, and paste it here in a forum.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 26, 2021)

You're doing good man. Keep it up!

Hit up the chat sometime.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 27, 2021)

Awesome progress. Keep it up!


----------



## horizons42 (Apr 27, 2021)

progress pics!

https://ibb.co/1bN7hJ1

hope the link works


----------



## horizons42 (Apr 27, 2021)

FFS... didnt read all the way.  Trying this BBCode full linked:


----------



## horizons42 (Apr 27, 2021)

ok, messing with combining photos... here is start to finish while in Florida. Well, doing legs tomorrow for the last workout in FL, but close enough.


----------



## CJ (Apr 28, 2021)

horizons42 said:


> progress pics!
> 
> https://ibb.co/1bN7hJ1
> 
> hope the link works



When you want to post a link of a pic in the Chat Box, you do it this way. Do NOT do Full Linked in chat, use Viewer Link.


----------

